# False ammonia readings?



## zjensen09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi. I have a question. I have a freshwater tank of about a month now with 5 zebra danios. I've been checking the water about every other day, and have noticed somewhat high ammonia levels (.25-.50 ppm). Even after I do a water change (which I've been doing every other day as well) of 20-30%, the ammonia level stays high. I've recently read how some water conditioners and ammonia blockers can cause false readings. I don't use ammonia blockers, but I do use Aqueon Water Conditioner. Do you think this might be my problem? Thanks for the input!

P.S. I use API ammonia test


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, you are correct - some tap water conditioners test positive on an ammonia test. However, you might want to test your water straight out of the tap to see if that is the source of your ammonia. Do your fish show signs of stress? (Red gills, rapid gill movement, erratic swimming, flashing, etc.)


----------



## zjensen09 (Mar 21, 2011)

The fish seem to be fine and happy, and the tap water seems to be ok.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Then I wouldn't worry about it. My API ammonia readings are usually in the 0.25-0 ppm range.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Tap water treated with chloramine is broken down when water conditioners are added. The chlorine is removed and the ammonia is converted to ammonium.

Ammonium is much less toxic to fish, if it is at all toxic. Most test kits will continue to test positive for ammonia when ammonium is present.

Ammonium is consumed by the bacteria in a cycled tank and converted to nitrite (just like ammonia)

Eventually you should show zero ammonia when tested. A properly cycled tank can convert 4ppm ammonia/ammonium to nitrite in 24hrs maximum.

This is assuming no water changes during the 24hr period were performed.

Besides chloramine tap water may contain unbound free ammonia. Even so the ammonia levels in your aquarium should drop to zero if the bacteria are present in sufficient numbers.

Check the lot number stamped on your API test bottles. There are two bottles for the ammonia test. The last four numbers indicate the month and year they were made. I would not trust the results of testing with agents over two years old.

Follow the instructions to the letter. Rinse your test tube bottles well after testing and allow them to dry before recapping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I don't think you would see much difference in your test for readings that low and only a 25-30% change. How long after the water change do you wait before you test again?

Aside from that, I assume your tank is still cycling? I wouldn't do a water change if the reading is that low. Let it ride. If it gets above 1, then do the water change. Have you been testing for nitrites?


----------

